# Marijuana Grow Investigations



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Marijuana Grow Investigations

Course Length: 1 day (8 hours)
MCTFT Coordinator: Gail Walker (727-865-2620)

Upon completion of the course, the investigator will be familiar with cultivation trends in the United States and will be able to identify the signs that indicate the presence of an indoor or outdoor grow operation. The course will emphasize the skills necessary to draft an affidavit for a search warrant and give credible testimony in criminal trials. Further, the investigator will be taught investigative techniques to successfully disrupt and prosecute the violator.

Course Objectives 

At the conclusion of this course, participants will be able to: 

Identify the strains of the cannabis plant. 
Describe cultivation techniques that enhance the narcotic value of the crop. 
Identify the equipment used in the indoor grow operation and the probable cause generated by its use. 
Describe techniques for identifying structures suspected of indoor grow operations and prepare the case for prosecution. 
Identify critical elements necessary for drafting an affidavit for a search warrant. 
Describe strategies for giving credible court testimony in marijuana cultivation cases. 
Overview of topics 

Cannabis Cultivation 
Equipment 
Power Diversion 
Aerial Detection 
Legal Considerations 
Case Examples 

To register for a class, call the contact listed with that class below: 

12/9/2005 8095 MERIDEN, CT GEORGE MILLER 203-238-6528


----------

